# My trip to the Alaska Sea Life Center, Seward Alaska (Pic heavy)



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I figured today was a good day to drive the 2 1/2 hour's down to Seward and check this place out again. I have been before, but not since I've picked up the fish keeping hobby. It was a perfect fall day for a drive, and I ate some good food along the way.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

And yet more


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

almost done


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

K this is the last of them. These are all native fish to the Alaska. If you ever make a trip up to Alaska make sure you check this place out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty awesome grogan.....i love big aquariums...too bad cities spend hundreds of millions of dollars to build a football stadium that is only used 8 or 10 times a year ; yet will not put that kind of money into a great entertainment and educational attraction that will be busy every day of the year.......


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome Grogan! That octopus is very cool. 

Loha, I assume you've been to Shedd?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The third picture on the third post is a 30lb halibut..how cool would it be to have that on your clean up crew! 

Lohachata, I couldn't agree with you more. At least an aquarium inspires kids to know more about the planet they live on. Football stadium....uhh


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry if this makes people mad, but football is kinda pointless, don't you think? A bunch of big people running at each other like bulls... Pretty much the point, if I'm not mistaken? 

Now aquariums, on the other hand, if done right, are awesome to watch, eye catching, pleasing, educational, and a good influence on the younger ones. How many of those can you apply to football?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

those are some awsome pics grogan!!!! i soooo want to go!!! football is not pointless.. us women ; get to look at all the nice booties!!!! lol thats the only good thing bout football!!!!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Those are some cool pictures. what are the fish in the last photo of the 2nd post? I love that aquarium they're in.

I agree, aquariums are better than football. I'd like to have an aquarium the size of a football stadium.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Those are some cool pictures. what are the fish in the last photo of the 2nd post? I love that aquarium they're in.
> 
> I agree, aquariums are better than football. I'd like to have an aquarium the size of a football stadium.


Those are salmon. They have kings,silvers,pinks,reds,and chum. They had a three tank set up showing all the stages of the salmon life cycle. Starting as minnows in fresh water, juveniles in fresh water (thats what the pic you are looking at is of. Isn't that a cool bow front. It's probably 2000 gallons plus) and ending with full grown salmon in fresh water. It's an amazing display.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

It sure sounds like an amazing display to see!


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

whoa, I want to go there too!
how much is the entrance fee there?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it was something around $17. Not to bad


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

grogan said:


> I think it was something around $17. Not to bad


wow, it's really worth it


----------

